# Missing Fin...will he be ok?



## Bettabum873 (Feb 20, 2006)

I have a male platy who I recently purchased. And I just noticed today that one of his fins appears to be eaten away and not functioning. It looks as though he had finrot at some point and it never grew back. There are no signs that he still has the fin rot though. But my question it, will he be ok with only one functioning side fin??:fish:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

generally speaking yes, and it may grow back with a little time.


----------

